# Master Forge Electrice Smoker got wet, blue power light is flashing, but no heat



## ovmaster68 (Jun 27, 2013)

So I bought this smoker on Craig's List and the model is no longer being made.  I took it home and it worked great on some Butts, however overnight the smoker got some rain on it.  When I pulled the Butts out it was registering 300 degrees.  I shut it off (BIG MISTAKE) and can't get it to do anything except the blue power light flashes on the display panel.  I don't think I blew a fuse as the power light comes on and flashes, but don't know where to go from here.  I have searched online and found the manual once, but can't locate it again.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.













IMAG0148.jpg



__ ovmaster68
__ Jun 27, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 27, 2013)

Do you have a model number?


----------



## centralcarolina (Jun 28, 2013)

I have one of those and after some reading different places i'm anal about bringing it inside my covered porch on when rain is in the forecast. Had 3 smokes so far, butt and ribs, no problems. Hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## centralcarolina (Jun 28, 2013)

Actually looking at it better mine is not the same model, a little different.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 28, 2013)

Anytime electronics get wet make sure to dry them completely before attempting to re-energize them.


----------



## palladini (Jun 28, 2013)

Every time I smoke with my MES, I put two patio chairs beside it, one on either side,  About a foot to 18 inches from the smoker.  I then drape a plastic tarp over the chairs and use something to weigh down the tarp, so it will not blow away.  The chairs keep the tarp off of the smoker and suspend the tarp several inches above the smoker.  Drapes down both sides.  Rain cannot get to anything, easy to lift up and get at the smoker when needed. 

Like other posters say, if the controls get wet, let it dry completely before applying hydro again; doing otherwise will probably fry the electronics and give you one useless smoker box.  Leave it in a garage or shed, out of the rain, for about a week, before trying anything.


----------



## palladini (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## ovmaster68 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks again for taking the time to help with my situation.  The Model # is 32930.


----------



## mrgman (Aug 21, 2015)

I have the same Model # is 32930 decided to wipe it down moist towel plugged it in and blue light blinks ...I'm calling tech support.. so I bought Masterbuilt 30"


----------



## birthdaynov (Nov 17, 2015)

I need help also. I get a solid blue light on but can not turn on, set any of the settings ie time, temp.

is there a fuse any where that may have blown. and if so how do you get to it


----------

